# TFA Flavour Percentages



## rogue zombie (8/4/15)

For newcomers to TFA DIY'ing... I found this list pretty handy.

I think it originated from ECF, where contributers basically note at what percentage the flavour should be used at. From there, use your own discresion to percentages when mixing with other flavours.

It's a good starting point:

555 10-20% 2/5
Absinthe Flavor Concentrate 5-10%
Almond Amaretto Flavor Concentrate 5-10% 5/5
American Red Tobacco Flavor Concentrate 3-10%
Apple Candy 15%
Apple Flavor 10-15%, 4.5/5
Banana Cream Flavor 5-15%
Banana Nut Bread Flavor 5-7%
Bavarian Cream Flavor 5-15%
Bittersweet Chocolate (Extra) Flavor 10-15% 4/5
Black Cherry Flavor 5-15% 5/5
Black Honey Tobacco 3-5%
Black Sesame Seed Flavor .1 %
Black Tea Flavor 2.5-12% 3/5
Bl ackberry Flavor 2-15%
Blueberry 15%
Blueberry Candy 13%
Blueberry (Wild) Flavor 15%
Blueberry Flavor (Extra) 10-13% 6/5
Boysenberry Flavor 5/5 ~1%
Brown Sugar 15-20% 4/5
Brown Sugar Extra 2%-10%
Bubblegum Flavor 10-15%
Butterscotch Flavor 12%
Cantaloupe 10-12%
Caramel Candy Flavor 15-20% 5/5
Caramel Cappuccino Flavor- No more than 2 drop in 10ml base
Caramel Flavor 10-15% 5/5
Chai Tea Flavor 10% 5/5
Champagne Type Flavor (PG) 5-7%
Cheesecake Flavor 5-15%, 2/5
Cherry Blossom (PG) 5%-15%
Chocolate Flavor 10%-15% 5/5
Citrus Punch Flavor 5-7%
Chocolate Mint (Not Listed ) 10% (more chocolate than mint)
Cinnamon Danish 10-12% 4/5 (needs to steep)
Cinnamon Flavor(alc) .25-.5%
Cinnamon Red Hots Flavor 5-10% 5/5
Cinnamon Spice Flavor .5% to start
Cinnamon Sugar Cookie 5%-15%
Clove Flavor 2-3%
Coconut Candy: 5-10% 5/5
Coconut Extra Flavor 2%-10% 5/5
Coffee (Clear) 0.25-5%
Coffee (Kona) Flavor 1drop/10ml 4/5
Cola Flavor 5-10% 5/5
Cotton Candy Flavor 10-20% 5/5
Crème de Menthe 5-14%
DK Tobacco Base Flavor 2%-5%
Double Chocolate (Clear) Flavor 10-12% 4/5
Dragonfruit Flavor 5-12%
Dulce de Leche Flavor 10% - overpowering at 20%
Earl Grey Tea 2-3%
Eggnog 10-20%
Energy Drink Flavor 10%
English Toffee Flavor 5-17%
Espresso 3% or less
Flue Cured Flavor 2%
French Vanilla Flavor 5%-10%
Gingerbread Cookie 8-10%
Graham Cracker Flavor 10-15% 5/5 recommended for combining
Grape Jolly Rancher 8% - 10%
Grape Juice Flavor 8%-12%
Green Apple Flavor 12-20%
Green Tea Flavor 5%-15%
Gummy Candy Flavor 7%
Hawaiian Punch Flavor 12%
Hazelnut Flavor 16% 5/5
Hazelnut Praline Flavor 5% 2/5
Hibiscus Flavor 1-2%
Holiday Spice Flavor 0.5-3% (start at 0.5%)
Honey Flavor 1-5%
Honeydew Melon Flavor 5-10%
Honeysuckle Flavor 10- 15% tank cracker
Horchata Flavor 5%, 5/5
Hpno Type Flavor (alc) 5-10%
Irish Cream Flavor 10 - 12%
Juicy Fruit 10-13%
Kalua & Cream 5%+
Key Lime Flavor 3%-10%
Key Lime Flavor Concentrate 12%
Key Lime Pie 12%
Koolada 10% (PG) .5-1%
Lemon Lime Flavor 5% 4/5
Licorice(not listed) 3%- 10% 5/5 long steep time (weeks)
Lime Flavor (Essential Oil) 1-5% 4/5
Lychee Flavor 2-7%
M Type Premium Flavor 0.5%-1%
Malted Milk Extra (Conc) 5% (best mixed with others)
Mango Flavor 10-15%
Maple Syrup Flavor 10-15
Maraschino Cherry (PG) 5% 4/5
Menthol Arctic: 2 drops/ml 5/5
Menthol Liquid (PG) 2-5%
Mild Black &lt;2.5% (VERY strong)
Milk Chocolate Flavor 4%-20% 4/5
Mint Candy 12% 4/5
Mint Chocolate Chip 10%
Mocha 5%
Mt. Dew 10-20%
Musk Candy Flavor %
Nectarine Flavor 11%
Orange Cream Flavor 5-10% 5/5
Papaya Flavor 10% 5/5
Passion Fruit Flavor <20%
Peach Flavor 12-15%
Peach (Juicy) Flavor 5%- 17%
Peanut Butter Flavor 10-15% 5/5
Pear Flavor 10-15% 4.5/5
Peppermint Flavor 5%-15%
Pie Crust Flavor .5-12%
Pina Coloda 15%
Pineapple Flavor 15% 4.5/5 (authentic flavor w/5% EM)
Pizza Flavor ~5% 5/5
Plum Flavor 5-10% 4/5
Pomegranate Flavor 7.5%-14%
Popcorn Flavor 13%-15%
Pumpkin 7%
Quince Flavor 10%
Raisin Flavor 0.5%-3% (Powerful)
Raspberry Flavor 5-10%
Red Bull: 10%
Red Type Blend 5-15%
Red Oak 3% sweet and smokey
Ripe Banana Flavor 8-20%
Rose Candy Flavor 7%
RY4 Asian Flavor 10-15%
RY4 Double Flavor 5%-15%
Smooth Flavor 2 drops per 5 ml
Spearmint Flavor <5% Very Strong
Strawberries and Cream Flavor 10-12%
Strawberry Flavor 3%-15%
Strawberry Kiwi 20% 1/5
Strawberry Ripe 15%
Sweet Cream Flavor 5-10% 4/5 recommended for combining fake butter taste
Sweet Tart: 10% 5/5 Tastes more like Smarties
Sweetener 2%-6%
Tangerine Flavor (oil based) 1-5% 5/5
Tiramisu Flavor 2-5% VERY strong
Toasted Almond Flavor 15%
Toasted Marshmallow Flavor 10-15%
Tobacco Absolute (1. Pure) <1%
Tobacco Blend (Alc) 0.5-2.5%
Tobacco Flavor 10-20%
Tutti Frutti flavor 10-15% 4.5/5
Vanilla (Bourbon) Flavor(alc) 10-15% 4.5/5
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream Flavor 4-8% 4/5 (excellent mixer) *** this containsAcetyl Propionyl, which carries potential inhalation risks.
Vanilla Cupcake 20%
Vanilla Swirl 10%
Violet Candy Flavor 10% - 12%
Waffle (Belgian) Flavor 8-12%
Waffle Flavor 20% 5/5
Watermelon Flavor 15% 4/5
Whipped Cream Flavor 14% 3/5
White Chocolate Flavor 10%
Wintergreen: 20% 5/5
PA Sucralose Sweetener: .5-2%+ 4.5/5

Credit: Vaping Underground REDDIT or ECF

I do not know what the '3/5 or 5/5' things mean. If anyone could enlighten us?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## drew (8/4/15)

The 3/5 5/5 thing is a rating from the guys who have tried the flavour at the suggested percentage

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Derick (9/4/15)

This is awesome, thanks for posting.

Just a reminder though that taste is subjective, so don't think that you cannot deviate from these percentages to suit your own taste

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (9/4/15)

Thanks for sharing @r0gue z0mbie 
Most informative

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/4/15)

Derick said:


> This is awesome, thanks for posting.
> 
> Just a reminder though that taste is subjective, so don't think that you cannot deviate from these percentages to suit your own taste



Ye, I use it really as a guideline to guage if a flavour is strong or not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (30/4/15)

This is a great find for me just starting out on my DIY journey. Thanks a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (30/4/15)

thanks for the post....now the problem is i want to do some of my own mix ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/5/15)

Here's a great one to "play with":

Peppermint (TFA) 8%
French Vanilla (TFA) 6%
Vanilla Swirl (TFA) 4%
Dark Double Chocolate (TFA) 4%
Koolada (TFA) 2%

After 10 days, dripping, .... its sublime... peppermint, infused with choch/vanilla....

If perfected... it would taste like "Bowdens Mate"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (1/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Here's a great one to "play with":
> 
> Peppermint (TFA) 8%
> French Vanilla (TFA) 6%
> ...



That sounds really nice. 

But don't you find the peppermint at 8% a bit overpowering. I generally use 2-4% peppermint and it still sometimes takes over the entire party - especially when vaping it continuously for a while


----------



## rogue zombie (1/5/15)

free3dom said:


> That sounds really nice.
> 
> But don't you find the peppermint at 8% a bit overpowering. I generally use 2-4% peppermint and it still sometimes takes over the entire party - especially when vaping it continuously for a while



Ah.... FRIEND... I'm hoping >you all< can, collectively, fix it. I love Peppermint. Sweet minty love. But the 'Choc Vanilla' needs to "pop"


----------



## free3dom (2/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ah.... FRIEND... I'm hoping >you all< can, collectively, fix it. I love Peppermint. Sweet minty love. But the 'Choc Vanilla' needs to "pop"



Just try a lower peppermint percentage...and then let it steep for a week or so...makes the peppermint come through

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/5/15)

Yip, its Peppermint, with a hint of choc vanilla.
Its only steeped a week, Im hoping the choc vanilla will still come out a bit more. It is very nice though, but will definitely tone it down in V2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (2/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Yip, its Peppermint, with a hint of choc vanilla.
> Its only steeped a week, Im hoping the choc vanilla will still come out a bit more. It is very nice though, but will definitely tone it down in V2



Usually what I do in these situations is lower the dominant flavour (peppermint in your case) by a bit (1-2% at a time) and up the others (choc/vanilla combined) by the same amount until a good balance is reached between the two - unless some flavour(s) are very weak and the others are perfect, then I just up the lower flavour(s) a bit at a time 

Of course since the steeping takes time, it's best to mix up about 3-5 batches at once (label them properly with percentages) and let them steep and test them before trying again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/5/15)

Ye I reckon 1 or 2 down, and visa versa as you say will be the ticket.

That TFA peppermint is gorgeous though. I'm not exactly going to mind vaping this bottle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (2/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ye I reckon 1 or 2 down, and visa versa as you say will be the ticket.
> 
> That TFA peppermint is gorgeous though. I'm not exactly going to mind vaping this bottle.



I totally agree...when I first got it I made up a bottle of just Peppermint at 8% - it was a delightful vape 
It's like sucking on a white mint all day long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (2/5/15)

Am I correct in assuming the 20% flavorings are on high VG based juices? Above 8% total flavor starts getting a bit 'in your face' to me... Or perhaps adding EM and Smooth dulls it a bit? Haven't played with the additives too much yet


----------



## free3dom (2/5/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Am I correct in assuming the 20% flavorings are on high VG based juices? Above 8% total flavor starts getting a bit 'in your face' to me... Or perhaps adding EM and Smooth dulls it a bit? Haven't played with the additives too much yet



20% (and sometimes even more) flavouring in 50/50 is quite normal for complex juices.

Single flavours are generally best at around 4-15% (avg around 8%), but as you add more the total percentage can go up to 20% and even higher on some juices 

Generally speaking though, using too high a percentage of a single flavour is what causes problems. And, as you deduced, some additives help with smoothing out the harshness at higher percentages 

Think of it like music...each instrument (flavour) plays at the some volume (percentages), but as you add different instruments (other flavours) it doesn't really get that much louder (total percentage), it just becomes something beautiful (awesome flavour) 

And, as with music, you are also looking to create harmony between flavours, resulting in something that tastes good 

The rules are...there are no rules - experimentation is king 

Of course, everyone is different and so 20% may indeed be way too harsh for you

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (2/5/15)

Loved your post @free3dom - and the music analogy with the different instruments
Brilliant way of thinking about it!
Thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (2/5/15)

Silver said:


> Loved your post @free3dom - and the music analogy with the different instruments
> Brilliant way of thinking about it!
> Thanks



Thanks @Silver - glad you enjoyed it the performance 

The music analogy struck me the other day when I read a post about the different flavour *notes* (and it just all fell into place) - and I've just been waiting for a good time to share it 

There are so many similarities though...here are some I've come up with:

Conductor = Juice Mixer
Song/Composition = Final Juice
Genre = Juice Types (Fruity, Dessert, Tobacco, etc)
Sheet Music = Recipe
Notes/Instruments = Flavours
Harmony = Flavours that combine well
Dynamics (loud/soft) = Flavour percentages
Leading instrument(s) = Main flavour(s)
Background instrument(s) = Background flavour(s)
Rhythm = PG/VG base (in a way)

Audience = Vapers (just listen to them ooo and aaah when they first smell/taste a juice - it's uncanny)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (2/5/15)

Lovely @free3dom 

I read your post about the music analogy while listening to the pipe band (see my other off topic post) - so it all struck the right chords for me!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

